# Any help??



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Unit is a lowrance elite 7 hdi and I bought a navionics card but before and after the card I have this d to s red line in the middle of the lake is it somthing to do with state line? Lakes pymatuning and its inbetween two 20' lines so its not a hazard any help will be great. Thanks


----------



## Big John in TN (Jul 8, 2013)

You might have to go to the navionics website and update your card before it will work right. I did that with both of my cards. It's easy and doe not cost anything. Hope this helps


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks updated again still their so I pulled the book out didn't really help so i started to hit buttons and found out it is the go to button so I disabled it must of pushed it out on the water and didn't relize it. Thanks for the advice though not really impressed with navionics east premium map chip for pymatuning didn't do much of anything for the lake but does pretty well for kinzue in pa which our cabin is 20 min up the road and iam still fish less on that lake so maybe that can change this fall?


----------

